

Application - JLaramie

How is everyone doing with their application?  Have you submitted it yet?  What was the toughest question for your team?
======
JCThoughtscream
Oddly, whether or not there were potential conflicts of interest tripped us up
for about two weeks. We were lucky to know a lawyer willing to hammer out the
technicalities of it for us pro bono - though finding out that most of the
potential problems'd be from me was... a dash of cold water.

Luckily, they're low-probability scenarios. Nobody's going to be offering me a
senior editorial position out of the blue.

------
thaumaturgy
We first submitted about a month ago, I think. We've made several revisions
since, as we continue to develop stuff. I'm posting the (hopefully) final
revision in a few minutes.

Hangups: a bloody name. That one drove us nuts, but I think we finally got it.
Also: the video. Hated the video portion, but finally we decided to just punt
with a slightly older candid shoot that runs well over the 1-minute time
limit.

~~~
JLaramie
hangups?

~~~
thaumaturgy
Tough questions.

